# Bobcats looking to make moves



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/01/19/3798659/bobcats-say-team-is-open-to-make.html

Not sure what this means. We don't have a lot that we could expect to move with a positive gain. No one is going to give us much for Gordon. I suppose we could move Henderson for the right deal, but it's hard to see anyone making us an offer that really makes us better.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

With the way Sessions is playing I wouldn't be surprised if they were able to get something of value back for him, possibly one of Utah's two first-round picks(if they're serious about making the playoffs). I wish Mullens was healthy so they could move him as well, I'm concerned he's going to get massively overpaid this summer just because he's a big man with a jumper.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

The current roster as it has been for the last few years is complete garbage. I'd be fine with moving everybody but Kidd-Gilchrist and Kemba assuming we would upgrade and bring him off the bench.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

cdsniner said:


> The current roster as it has been for the last few years is complete garbage. I'd be fine with moving everybody but Kidd-Gilchrist and Kemba assuming we would upgrade and bring him off the bench.


The roster's going to look very different in a few years. As far as I'm concerned Kemba and MKG are the only two "keepers" on the roster, and even they can be moved in the right trade. Beyond that, Jeff Taylor looks like he'd be useful as long-term, affordable bench help; and Biyombo's trade value is probably so low that it makes more sense to develop him and hope he pans out than to trade him for a journeyman. Mullens and Henderson all depend on what kind of offers they get in free agency: anything sizable and they should be gone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Biyombo has looked pretty good in a couple of games lately. He still gets a pass because of his age IMO. He had at least six blocks against Houston and played good game tonight too. It seems like he'll probably become a pretty good rotation big.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What do you want for Biyombo?

Terrell Harris plays a mean kazoo.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...ng-ben-gordon-kris-humphries-deal-sources-say

Looks like this is mostly the Nets wanting to do this deal. If they want to give us something on top of Humphries it'd be a no brainer, but since the deal doesn't really help us much I don't see why we do it if they don't sweeten it. Seems to me that Gordon would be relatively easy to move as an expiring at next year's deadline. Not sure the same will be true of Humphries, unless maybe he does a lot of stat padding between now and then.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

A Humphris-Gordon one-for-one trade actually helps the Bobcats a ton, as it balances out the roster and actually saves them money. I'm all for it, they suddenly have a set nine-man rotation that doesn't require going small.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would trade Gordon and ask for Humphris & 2nd rounders.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gordon is apparently being a little bitch to Dunlap, probably trying to force his way somewhere else. Thing is there's no real reason for us to get better in any way that Humphries can make us better. If we can't get something else it's still not a net gain for us. We should be looking for big men we can develop at any rate. That's what we need to be about for awhile.


----------

